
Show HN: Tztail – View logs in the timezone you want - aswinkarthik93
https://github.com/thecasualcoder/tztail
======
tonyg
See also:

\-
[https://cr.yp.to/daemontools/tai64n.html](https://cr.yp.to/daemontools/tai64n.html)

and

\-
[https://cr.yp.to/daemontools/tai64nlocal.html](https://cr.yp.to/daemontools/tai64nlocal.html)

------
IgorPartola
Nice idea. I rarely view logs on my local machine, and if I do, they already
are in my local TZ. Get it into Debian and Red Hat, then this will be super
useful.

~~~
jononor
journalctl does this by default? Already in most Linux distros.

~~~
thegeekpirate
Yep, and there's also a --utc flag, but unfortunately no UTC offset flag to do
the reverse (on a remote server which perhaps is already using UTC). Could be
a good first commit for someone out there...

[https://github.com/systemd/systemd/search?q=format_timestamp...](https://github.com/systemd/systemd/search?q=format_timestamp_utc&type=Code)

~~~
simcop2387
This is probably addressed by seeing the TZ environment variable as needed.

------
turdnagel
This is really cool.

Small, rather nitpicky feedback on your demo GIF - maybe try to record a
"take" where you don't make any typing mistakes?

~~~
aswinkarthik93
Thank you for the feedback. I will improve on this and put a new GIF.

------
cranjice
Cool idea! One nitpick — tail -f and tztail -f should do the same thing

~~~
aswinkarthik93
Thank you for the feedback. It makes sense to not conflict with tail flags.
The follow feature is not there as well. Will work on these. Thanks a lot!

~~~
e12e
It's a great idea. But since it's actually not tail at all, but rather a very
specific text filter that looks for date strings and translate them (assuming
it would work, say, on a file with two timestamps to a line), maybe another
name would be better?

I guess this is more "tr for timezones"? So maybe tztr? (time zone
translator)?

------
nasredin
"tailTZ" for people who use auto-complete or just forget shit.

